# To the innocent, scared German Shepherd that died in my arms at the Humane Society...



## Wolfgeist

At the end of my Animal Care program in College, I did a two week field placement with my local humane society. I had many tasks during my placement, and the worst one BY FAR was assisting with the mass euthanizations every day. Black cats were euthanized for being black, some cats euthanized for being less social than others, dogs euthanized for every reason under the sun.

Yet there is one dog I could never forget. A big black and tan male German Shepherd that had been there for three days. Nobody came looking for him, nobody came to claim him... even though he wore a pretty custom collar with the name "Titan" on it. 

He stayed in quarantine for three days... curled up at the back of the run terrified out of his mind. When people would come near him, he would tuck his ears and tail as far as they would go and curl his lip, showing clear avoidance with his eyes and head. They handled him roughly with those restraint poles anytime they had to handle him. He was very, very scared.

When three days were up, they immediately and easily made the decision to euthanize him. He was too aggressive and too far gone, they said. They told me there was no hope for a dog like him. He hadn't bitten anyone, or even tried. All he did was try to protect himself and warn anyone who came near him.

When they brought him in the room to die, I couldn't breathe. He was beautiful, and his eyes were bright yet clouded by fear. He didn't understand any of this, and just wanted to go curl up in the corner. He kept trying to back away, tail tucked tight against his belly and ears back. He didn't show his teeth or make any noise.

They asked me to help restrain, and I felt the blood pounding in my head. I couldn't say no. I had to hold him. Had to somehow let him feel loving hands even for a moment. I cradled his back end while the tech took the front and held his head and arm out firmly. The vet administered the euthanol while the beautiful boy whimpered and resigned to his fate. 

Gosh, he fought it so hard. He thrashed hard against the tech who held his head, knocking her over. He backed right up into my arms and folded into me. He pushed his head into me and sighed so deeply, a mournful whine accompanying his final breath. I cried so hard my tears drenched his neck as he relaxed in my arms and slowly fell into a deep, deep sleep from which he would never wake. I held him for a moment as the two emotionless people in the room watched me. I cried, and cried and cried... I said sorry to him about a thousand times. It was so awful. I was hoping for a peaceful passing like all the others, and what I witnessed was the hopeless fight of an animal who didn't want to die.

I write here in our memorial section in his honour. I think about him all the time, and I will never forget him. I beat myself up for not stopping it, not saving him, even though I know the humane society wouldn't have surrendered him to me.

I am sorry, baby. I hope you felt my love for you before you left this world. Even just a moment of it, I hope you knew I loved you.


----------



## Bear GSD

Tears are literally running down my face right now. How incredibly sad for the poor shepherd and for you for having to go through that.
I hope he's running free at the bridge!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Bear GSD said:


> Tears are literally running down my face right now. How incredibly sad for the poor shepherd and for you for having to go through that.
> I hope he's running free at the bridge!


Sorry to make you cry! It was very difficult to write this and re-visit the memory in detail. 

I hope everyone who reads this will open a little room in their hearts for this boy. I don't want him to ever be forgotten or unloved, even if he is gone now.


----------



## wyoung2153

Wow.. what a story. It made me tear up at work.. He is in a better place now, watching over you. He will no longer be abondoned or subject to fear. He's happy now. I'm so sorry you had to go through that.. just terrible. My best friend is a vet tech and has to assist in these situations frequently and she cries every single time, she said it never gets easier.. especially when they are being put down for no reason. Again I'm so sorry you had to experience this, I can only imagine how heartbreaking it must have been. He is in a much better place, chin up friend.


----------



## ken k

i`m sorry you had to do this, at least the dog felt some love before the end,


----------



## Wolfgeist

wyoung2153 said:


> Wow.. what a story. It made me tear up at work.. He is in a better place now, watching over you. He will no longer be abondoned or subject to fear. He's happy now. I'm so sorry you had to go through that.. just terrible. My best friend is a vet tech and has to assist in these situations frequently and she cries every single time, she said it never gets easier.. especially when they are being put down for no reason. Again I'm so sorry you had to experience this, I can only imagine how heartbreaking it must have been. He is in a much better place, chin up friend.


Thank you so much.. your comment made me cry again.

After the event, I got up and left the building. I got in trouble for leaving early, but I couldn't handle it. I thought I was going to scream at the manager. I spent the entire afternoon in tears, my parents did everything they could to try to cheer me up.

Like you said, he's not scared or dealing with the pain of abandonment anymore... that brings me a lot of comfort.


----------



## GatorDog

Working at a vet for so long (before my most current vet job), I had to assist with these situations very frequently as well, and it never once got any easier. We used to have to euthanize the dogs that did not qualify for the NY State Trooper K9 program due to medical/behavioral problems. Beautiful working GSD's that had mild elbow dysplasia or fear problems. It broke my heart every time.

If I could have taken them all home, I would have. My fellow kennel workers and I took care of thee dogs every day. They felt like our pets. Nothing can stop the pain of losing them, but it feels better knowing that they were held by people who truly cared for them and loved them until the end. 

I hope this boy is running free with all the ones that I have lost as well.


----------



## Wolfgeist

GatorDog said:


> Working at a vet for so long (before my most current vet job), I had to assist with these situations very frequently as well, and it never once got any easier. We used to have to euthanize the dogs that did not qualify for the NY State Trooper K9 program due to medical/behavioral problems. Beautiful working GSD's that had mild elbow dysplasia or fear problems. It broke my heart every time.
> 
> If I could have taken them all home, I would have. My fellow kennel workers and I took care of thee dogs every day. They felt like our pets. Nothing can stop the pain of losing them, but it feels better knowing that they were held by people who truly cared for them and loved them until the end.
> 
> I hope this boy is running free with all the ones that I have lost as well.


Thank you for your comment.

I work in the Animal Care field and worked in a vet hospital for quite some time. You are absolutely right, it will never be an easy thing to experience - not when you truly love animals. I have seen a lot of pets put to sleep and I have never NOT cried my eyes out.

I can't imagine seeing those working dog prospects get euthanized for those things. I cannot imagine your sadness at their deaths, especially considering the fact that you cared for them. If I had been there longer and was his caregiver, it would have been so much harder... I can't even imagine.


----------



## wyoung2153

Wild Wolf said:


> Thank you so much.. your comment made me cry again.
> 
> After the event, I got up and left the building. I got in trouble for leaving early, but I couldn't handle it. I thought I was going to scream at the manager. I spent the entire afternoon in tears, my parents did everything they could to try to cheer me up.
> 
> Like you said, he's not scared or dealing with the pain of abandonment anymore... that brings me a lot of comfort.


Oh no, no more tears! Smiles, lots of smiles!  He's running around and probably thanking you for being his last touch of attention you hav eot know he sensed your energy and knew you wanted to love him so bad! Now you just have a pretty awesome guardian angel


----------



## GatorDog

Wild Wolf said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> 
> I work in the Animal Care field and worked in a vet hospital for quite some time. You are absolutely right, it will never be an easy thing to experience - not when you truly love animals. I have seen a lot of pets put to sleep and I have never NOT cried my eyes out.
> 
> I can't imagine seeing those working dog prospects get euthanized for those things. I cannot imagine your sadness at their deaths, especially considering the fact that you cared for them. If I had been there longer and was his caregiver, it would have been so much harder... I can't even imagine.


I really was horribly upset by it for a very long time. I began to accept it by recognizing the fact that they got lucky by having someone like us hold them because we genuinely felt love for them. This includes the Shepherd that you held. So many animals don't get to feel that way during their final moments and I think we played a very important part in helping these dogs move on.


----------



## Wolfgeist

GatorDog said:


> I really was horribly upset by it for a very long time. I began to accept it by recognizing the fact that they got lucky by having someone like us hold them because we genuinely felt love for them. This includes the Shepherd that you held. So many animals don't get to feel that way during their final moments and I think we played a very important part in helping these dogs move on.


Absolutely. It was against our will that these things happened, but we gave them everything we had in their final moments. A comforting truth.


----------



## Wolfgeist

wyoung2153 said:


> Oh no, no more tears! Smiles, lots of smiles!  He's running around and probably thanking you for being his last touch of attention you hav eot know he sensed your energy and knew you wanted to love him so bad! Now you just have a pretty awesome guardian angel


Thank you so much. You are such a kind person. :hugs:


----------



## KZoppa

i'm sitting here in tears. Thank you for caring for him even for just a few moments.


----------



## lzver

I really shouldn't read things like this while at work 

I'm sorry both of you had to endure something inhumane and unfair.


----------



## deldridge72

Humane Society is a misnomer-I tried to pull a sable female last month-supposedly dog aggressive-since I had 6 Shepherds they didn't want the liabilty-I found a rescue that would take her only to find they had killed her-I'm sure no one care enough to hold her close-we the people need to change the policies of shelters & Societies so we can save more dogs! Thanks for caring for the boy.


----------



## Wolfgeist

deldridge72 said:


> Humane Society is a misnomer-I tried to pull a sable female last month-supposedly dog aggressive-since I had 6 Shepherds they didn't want the liabilty-I found a rescue that would take her only to find they had killed her-I'm sure no one care enough to hold her close-we the people need to change the policies of shelters & Societies so we can save more dogs! Thanks for caring for the boy.


I agree with you. Thanks for your comment.

I asked them if he could be put in rescue and they said no, he is a liability and they are not allowed to let him go.

Horrible...


----------



## juliejujubean

darn it, im crying too. i am so sad for this baby. i hate how people are so quick to pts! this broke my heart, but thank you for being there for titan.


----------



## Courtney

*tears*

Angel, you did your job as asked but also showed incredible kindness towards Titan. We will never know his life before ending up at the Humane Society but he left our world with kind words being spoken to him in a sincere way and being held in a loving way. Thank you.


----------



## llombardo

I started reading your story and I stopped. This brings back memories of the Doberman I had to hold while he died. That was the end of my career with animals in a vet setting. My family could not do anything to make me feel better. I can remember it like it was yesterday and it was about 13 years ago


----------



## Olivers mama

Wild,

Like the others, I cannot read these at work...there are tears all over my desk pad... You wrote about Titan beautifully. You are a Shining Gem that worked in a sea of ca-ca. 

I was a Vet Tech for years (left nursing when I found I could no longer handle the child deaths from abuse). I loved working with the referral surgeon, but hated the senseless euthanasias. It always got especially bad around Christmas. People wanting to kill off perfectly healthy 4-5 year old dogs & cats so they could get a new puppy or kitten @ Xmas. One year, my boss had enough --- told every single prospective euthanasia owner that they had to sign over the animal to us. We'd give them a thorough exam w/blood work. If they were healthy, we'd adopt them out. Only if they were on their last legs, were they PTS.

I fostered almost a dozen myself - hubby kept telling me he was sure glad I didn't work for Marine World; that he might come home to find a wayward dolphin in the pool! 

Thank you for sharing your story & memories of Titan.


----------



## Lilie

deldridge72 said:


> -we the people need to change the policies of shelters & Societies so we can save more dogs! Thanks for caring for the boy.


Nothing will ever change until we can stop all of the useless breeding and hold people accountable for the dogs (cats) they produce and the dogs (cats) people dump like garbage.


----------



## Wolfgeist

You all are so amazing. Thank you all for your comments, you know exactly how I feel right now and I am so grateful for that. Thank you for thinking of Titan and caring about him too.


----------



## RocketDog

I had to choke back tears too -- Poor baby.


----------



## Sunflowers

I am sitting here crying really hard. 

Breaks my heart not only for that poor, innocent creature who probably smelled death in the air and knew what he was there for, but for you, for having to go through what no goodhearted human should have to witness, let alone assist. 


Need to compose myself, then go de-crate my wonderful Hans, very thankful that he ended up with me where he has all the love we saved up for our Shepherd-to-be over 25 years of waiting to own him.


----------



## Magwart

Aw, Wild Wolf.  

I volunteer at our local public shelter for the GSDs. There are far, far too many dogs like Titan in our world, and it's _so hard. _Thank you for your compassion, and for memorializing the worth of his unique life. **hugs**

Your post helps me recommit to fostering dogs like Titan from my local shelter. They euthanize animals to make space at my shelter, but they _want _the community to help them not have to do it -- so they gratefully allow qualified volunteers to serve as foster homes and take the dogs to off-site adoption events...so that fewer dogs have to suffer this fate. 

I have to admit I've been thinking about foster-failing with my current foster dog because she's funny, sweet, and delightful (though she had been shy and depressed while stuck in the scary pandemonium of the shelter). Your post is a good reminder to me that keeping her would likely mean not having space to continue fostering. She will be rehomed because I need to keep a space open for a dog in need. There will _always _be more GSDs who need a bridge out of that shelter, and they're all special in some way. Thank you for that poignant reminder...I needed it.


----------



## Courtney

Sunflowers said:


> Need to compose myself, then go de-crate my wonderful Hans, very thankful that he ended up with me where he has all the love we saved up for our Shepherd-to-be over 25 years of waiting to own him.


I understand this. When I look at my boy full of life, curious & innocent it takes my breath away to think of him in that situation as Titan. I am so glad he's mine where he's safe and cared for.


----------



## jprice103

I'm sitting here at work on a conference call, and I just can't stop the tears! Things like this just destroy me! I so wish there were some way that I could help these poor innocent creatures that are treated so poorly and deserve so much more. That is why I'm involved in 2 rescues...to avoid things like this. I just wish I could save them all!!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Sunflowers said:


> I am sitting here crying really hard.
> 
> Breaks my heart not only for that poor, innocent creature who probably smelled death in the air and knew what he was there for, but for you, for having to go through what no goodhearted human should have to witness, let alone assist.
> 
> 
> Need to compose myself, then go de-crate my wonderful Hans, very thankful that he ended up with me where he has all the love we saved up for our Shepherd-to-be over 25 years of waiting to own him.


Thank you so much for your beautiful comment, it brought me to tears again. Go hug Hans and give him a big kiss!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Magwart said:


> Aw, Wild Wolf.
> 
> I volunteer at our local public shelter for the GSDs. There are far, far too many dogs like Titan in our world, and it's _so hard. _Thank you for your compassion, and for memorializing the worth of his unique life. **hugs**
> 
> Your post helps me recommit to fostering dogs like Titan from my local shelter. They euthanize animals to make space at my shelter, but they _want _the community to help them not have to do it -- so they gratefully allow qualified volunteers to serve as foster homes and take the dogs to off-site adoption events...so that fewer dogs have to suffer this fate.
> 
> I have to admit I've been thinking about foster-failing with my current foster dog because she's funny, sweet, and delightful (though she had been shy and depressed while stuck in the scary pandemonium of the shelter). Your post is a good reminder to me that keeping her would likely mean not having space to continue fostering. She will be rehomed because I need to keep a space open for a dog in need. There will _always _be more GSDs who need a bridge out of that shelter, and they're all special in some way. Thank you for that poignant reminder...I needed it.


Thank you for sharing! I agree with you, it is Titan that ensures when I have a home and a property (as opposed to a one bedroom apartment) I will foster German Shepherds who would otherwise be put in Titan's situation. 

You are really selfless and compassionate to rehome the female you've bonded to only to foster more like her. Seriously. You're wonderful! Thank you for what you do!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thank you everyone for your comments, it's really great to know SO many here in this community can relate to this experience.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I know how much this has/does bother you... makes me want to cry and of course hold our babies a little tighter...


----------



## wolfstraum

I opened and read this against my better judgement - and now I am crying too......poor guy....3 days and who knows his story - maybe someone WAS looking for him and just did not look in the right place in time.........poor scared baby...........I know it happens all the time....I just hate it....and this is why I could NOT have been a vet and why I chose not to continue working in small animal practices.....just the people who are irresponsible and not caring enough and the animals - both cats and dogs who are put to death - just cannot handle it.....

I am so sorry for your pain but thank you for caring for Titan at the end...

Lee


----------



## Wolfgeist

wolfstraum said:


> I opened and read this against my better judgement - and now I am crying too......poor guy....3 days and who knows his story - maybe someone WAS looking for him and just did not look in the right place in time.........poor scared baby...........I know it happens all the time....I just hate it....and this is why I could NOT have been a vet and why I chose not to continue working in small animal practices.....just the people who are irresponsible and not caring enough and the animals - both cats and dogs who are put to death - just cannot handle it.....
> 
> I am so sorry for your pain but thank you for caring for Titan at the end...
> 
> Lee


That is why I don't want to work in animal hospitals anymore. Just can't handle this stuff anymore, I feel like I am leaving a part of my heart with every dying animal. I'm going to have nothing left!


----------



## mssandslinger

i cant even finish reading it im almost crying. im so sorry you had to actually keep this memory


----------



## Good_Karma

I believe the Universe rewards things such as the kindness as you showed Titan. May you meet him again.


----------



## Nikitta

I'm like a lot of people here. I'm at work and I have tears streaming down my face. Poor scared Titan. Thank you for being there for him.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thank you for the comments, everyone. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## KatsMuse

:angel: You truly are an ANGEL! I'm so glad you were there for him as well.

I could never work at an animal shelter or vet office ... A part of me dies every time I lose one of my own.

God Bless you.

:rip: Titan.


----------



## Loneforce

Rip Titan  Theres no need to be scared anymore......


----------



## bellamia

i beieve in karma and i feel u must have done something good in your life to be able to give love and comfort to a dying soul in his last moments. very few people are lucky to be able to give. most of the times we either dont want to give or cant give inspite of wanting to. you could and though it was not fun think of it this way- many others could have been placed there to do what you had to do, but you were chosen to give love and comfort. no one can top that. no one can take that away from you. A soul breathed its last in your arms, not only would we all like to be this lucky when its our time, but very few can actually provide that. agreed it was perhaps one of the most horrible exp. for you but try to take some solace in the fact that you were able to provide love.:hug:


----------



## Nikitta

I'm such an idiot. Like I said in a previous post I'm at work. I get control of myself then, why I did this I don't have a clue; I go back and read the first post again and I'm sitting here crying like a baby again.


----------



## Wolfgeist

bellamia said:


> i beieve in karma and i feel u must have done something good in your life to be able to give love and comfort to a dying soul in his last moments. very few people are lucky to be able to give. most of the times we either dont want to give or cant give inspite of wanting to. you could and though it was not fun think of it this way- many others could have been placed there to do what you had to do, but you were chosen to give love and comfort. no one can top that. no one can take that away from you. A soul breathed its last in your arms, not only would we all like to be this lucky when its our time, but very few can actually provide that. agreed it was perhaps one of the most horrible exp. for you but try to take some solace in the fact that you were able to provide love.:hug:


That was absolutely beautiful. Thank you so much.


----------



## Wolfgeist

KatsMuse said:


> :angel: You truly are an ANGEL! I'm so glad you were there for him as well.
> 
> I could never work at an animal shelter or vet office ... A part of me dies every time I lose one of my own.
> 
> God Bless you.
> 
> :rip: Titan.


Thank you. I was offered a job at the humane society, and I declined immediately. I couldn't imagine doing that every single day.


----------



## Magwart

One more thought...the "angel" here may have been the dog.

I believe every dog that's ever come into my life has come to me for a reason, with some gift to share. I sometimes don't recognize what it was until years later. Sometimes it becomes apparent quickly, but there's always something they've brought to me--a lesson I needed to learn, healing my psyche when it was desperately need, or something that made me a better person, or a better dog owner. I've known a few who seemed to have a spiritual presence way beyond simple canine personality who got me through incredibly difficult times. I'm pretty sure they were sent into this world to help me through them.

Perhaps Titan was an angel who came into this world to give _you _a gift, by touching your compassion. That it lead to fostering and saving others like him shows the power of that gift.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Magwart said:


> One more thought...the "angel" here may have been the dog.
> 
> I believe every dog that's ever come into my life has come to me for a reason, with some gift to share. I sometimes don't recognize what it was until years later. Sometimes it becomes apparent quickly, but there's always something they've brought to me--a lesson I needed to learn, healing my psyche when it was desperately need, or something that made me a better person, or a better dog owner. I've known a few who seemed to have a spiritual presence way beyond simple canine personality who got me through incredibly difficult times. I'm pretty sure they were sent into this world to help me through them.
> 
> Perhaps Titan was an angel who came into this world to give _you _a gift, by touching your compassion. That it lead to fostering and saving others like him shows the power of that gift.


I absolutely agree with you on this. I think he touched me in a way that made me a better person and a better animal caretaker. He is, after all, what makes me want to foster. Great point, thank you for sharing.


----------



## LifeofRiley

Magwart said:


> One more thought...the "angel" here may have been the dog.
> 
> I believe every dog that's ever come into my life has come to me for a reason, with some gift to share. I sometimes don't recognize what it was until years later. Sometimes it becomes apparent quickly, but there's always something they've brought to me--a lesson I needed to learn, healing my psyche when it was desperately need, or something that made me a better person, or a better dog owner. I've known a few who seemed to have a spiritual presence way beyond simple canine personality who got me through incredibly difficult times. I'm pretty sure they were sent into this world to help me through them.
> 
> Perhaps Titan was an angel who came into this world to give _you _a gift, by touching your compassion. That it lead to fostering and saving others like him shows the power of that gift.


Beautiful post. I believe this too! 

I once found a stray, brought him to my house and he spent several nights with me and my dog while I tried to find him a home through my personal network. I couldn't. So, I took him to a well-respected no-kill shelter. The shelter staff told me that they do a 7-day hold to give time for an owner to come forward and to do medical/temperament screening. I told them the dog did not show any health problems, got along beautifully with my dog and was an absolute sweetheart. Additionally, I said that should any problem arise to let me know and I would pay for any medical bills and foster him until an appropriate home could be found. 

Well, I checked in on him a few times over the seven days. On day eight, I called to ask how he was doing and they told me he had been put down. I WAS LIVID and absolutely DEVASTATED. I really felt like I had let him down by bringing him there even though it was no-kill and I thought I had taken care of every contingency.

However, due to that experience, I sought out other all breed rescues and engaged in a lot of very fulfilling rescue work as a result.


----------



## sheps4life

On the turning away
From the pale and downtrodden
And the words they say
Which we won't understand
"Don't accept that what's happening
Is just a case of others' suffering
Or you'll find that you're joining in
The turning away" 
It's a sin that somehow
Light is changing to shadow
And casting it's shroud
Over all we have known
Unaware how the ranks have grown
Driven on by a heart of stone
We could find that we're all alone
In the dream of the proud 
On the wings of the night
As the daytime is stirring
Where the speechless unite
In a silent accord
Using words you will find are strange
And mesmerised as they light the flame
Feel the new wind of change
On the wings of the night 
No more turning away
From the weak and the weary
No more turning away
From the coldness inside
Just a world that we all must share
It's not enough just to stand and stare
Is it only a dream that there'll be
No more turning away?


----------



## Nikitta

Thanks Sheps. I love that song and I love Pink Floyd! I'm going to tell a silly story about now. ( If you've read this post, I've cried like 3 times.) I was at a restaurant where almost no one was there. I'm sure it was hot in the kitchen. The door was open. And Pink Floyd was pulsating out of the kitchen. I said to the waitress, " Is that Pink Floyd?" She said, "Ya, the cook likes it." She got a pained look on her face. "Want me to talk to him?" I said ,"Yes. Tell him to turn it up. It's not loud enough! I can hardly hear it!" I got the best food that night!!


----------



## Nikitta

But i don't want anyone to feel I'm making fun or disregarding the things that have been said here. I tried reading the original post when I got home from work and I had tears streaming down my face again. That poor sweet dog.


----------



## Gharrissc

This reminds me of an Akita mix who was said to be DA,but was good in every other way. The Director ordered him to be euthanized because his was dangerous around other dogs. On the other hand,the Director kept a dog for a year who was DA and HA for a year and even allowed a trainer to work with him until he was adopted. This was her favorite dog.


----------



## DharmasMom

Like everyone else, tears are running down my face reading that. RIP Titan, there is no fear at The Bridge. 

Angel, thank you for making him feel love in his last moments. At hard and as devastating as it was for you, it made it easier on him, I am sure. Sometimes that is all we can do.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thank you for your comments, everyone. <3


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

My Smitty dog reacted that way in a shelter. Fortunately an ACO had known him previously as a dog she had dealt with (owner surrender in the end). A rescuer with a degree in animal behaviour also understood that it was stress, not who he really was.

She pulled him and after a couple of days he was the sweet happy goober dog that he was and has now been consistently for the 5 years he has been with me.

My Smitty wears his 'Lucky Dog' charm because he was one of the lucky ones. Too many aren't so lucky.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh my gosh how sad. At least you cared for Titan. Thank you for that.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thanks for the comments, everyone. <3


----------



## NWHeather

I made the mistake of reading this at work. I should have known I'd be crying before I had read the initial post.
RIP Titan.


----------



## katdog5911

Your story brought tears to my eyes. There are probably so many dogs pts needlessly. Titan was fortunate to have your loving arms around him, even if just for a short time. And you honor him by your decision to help other dogs. So his death was not in vain.


----------



## Cheerful1

Crying as I write this. Run free at the bridge Titan, knowing you had someone who loved you at the end.


----------



## pyratemom

I just caught up with this thread. I have to say you are one of the most wonderful people in the world to give this poor scared GSD one moment of peace and love at the end. Having had to say goodbye to Pyrate not so very long ago your story has me in tears. If only I could save them all, I would.


----------

